# perlen auf der mundschnur



## dorschiie (18. Juli 2005)

ich angel die letzte zeit immer mit roten und gelben perlen (0,8cm) und fange damit auch nicht schlecht. gibt es da andere vorschläge was die montage betrifft oder ist das so in ordnung. ps. ich angel auf der schön insel fehmarn meißt auf dorsch und platte:l


----------



## Agalatze (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: perlen auf der mundschnur*

wie sieht denn deine montage aus ?
du kannst die tollsten perlen drauf haben und NICHTS
fangen wenn dein vorfach schrott ist.


----------



## Pilkman (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: perlen auf der mundschnur*



			
				dorschiie schrieb:
			
		

> ich angel die letzte zeit immer mit roten und gelben perlen (0,8cm) und fange damit auch nicht schlecht. ...



Moin Dorschiie,

Du angelst mit roten und gelben Perlen und fängst damit auch noch?!?!  |kopfkrat    :m 

Sorry, der mußte jetzt sein...  ... aber ich finde, dass das Thema Perlen und anderer Glitzerkram ziemlich überbewertet wird. Nachts sind fast alle Katzen bzw. Perlen grau und zu sagen, dass die rote Perle vor dem leckeren Wattwurm nun den Fangerfolg ausgemacht hat... ich weiss nicht so recht. Ich bin teilweise dazu übergegangen, gar keine Perlen an meinen Vorfächern zu verwenden oder nur eine oder zwei, um der Mundschnur etwas Auftrieb zu verleihen. Alles andere halte ich eher für unnötig und als etwas, was Wurfweite kostet.


----------



## Knurrhahn (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: perlen auf der mundschnur*

Da kann ich Pilkman nur Recht geben.
In der Brandung versuche ich auch mit so wenig Perlen wie möglich auszukommen, da es sich gleich negativ auf die Wurfweite auswirkt.
Wenn ich vom Boot aus mit Naturköder fische darf es dann auch mal eine Perle oder ein kleiner Buttlöffel mehr sein.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Rosi (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: perlen auf der mundschnur*

So denke ich auch, Perlen kosten Weite. Aber wenn du das Bruttosozialprodukt hochpuschen willst....

Hier sind schon Versuche gelaufen mit und ohne Perle, es gibt keinen Unterschied, höchstens bei Plattfischen. Etwas, womit der Sand verwirbelt wird, oder was blinkert, macht die Flundern manchmal neugierig. Kann ein Buttlöffel sein, ein angebohrter Bierflaschenverschluß, ein paar Leuchtperlen. 
Besser noch ist, wenn du dein Vorfach alle 5min ein Stückchen zu dir kurbelst. das erregt Aufmerksamkeit und du fischst ein größeres Gebiet ab. 
Das hilft aber nur, wenn nicht so viele Krabben unterwegs sind.


----------



## hd-treiber (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: perlen auf der mundschnur*

Perlen habe ich auf meinen Mundschnüren zum evtl. benötigten Auftrieb, ansonsten habe ich zum "Anlocken" Perlen in Originalfarbe (Perlmutt) oder Leuchtperlen drauf. Ob`s hilft? Weiß nicht, man muß wahrscheinlich nur fest dran glauben... |supergri 

Ein lebendiger Wattwurm von guter Qualität, an der richtigen Stelle vernünftig ins Wasser gebracht, ist mit Sicherheit erfolgreicher als alle möglichen Perlen.

Auch das aktive Angeln wie von Rosi beschrieben ist erfolgversprechend bei Plattfisch, da diese auf Bewegung interessiert reagieren. Und man ist manchmal überrascht, dass ein Fisch an der Angel ist, der den Wurm inhaliert hat und der Meinung ist, sich erstmal nicht zu rühren...


----------



## Agalatze (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: perlen auf der mundschnur*

also ob die perlen wirklich als auftrieb dienen bezweifel ich.
denn wenn da zwei würmer drauf sind würde ess schon mächtiger und sehr sehr großer perlen bedürfen um einen richtigen auftrieb zu erlangen.
dann müssten schon richtige korkperlen her. wir haben das mal im aquarium getestet wieviele perlen man haben muss um richtig auftrieb zu haben. das hat mich leicht erschüttert. damals ging es darum ein brandungsvorfach für hornis zu machen.

nun aber zu den eigentlichen perlen. ich denke an wurfweite kostet eine kleine perle vielleicht 20 cm !?!?!? mehr wird das nicht sein, wenn man mal bedenkt, dass da sovieso wattis drauf sind. zudem ist es rein phisikalisch gesehen auch nur minimal, da der körper (haken und watti) durch die perle nicht breiter sondern nur länger wird-also kaum bewertbarer mehrwiderstand.
übertreiben sollte man es auch nicht mit den bunten perlen. ich habe ne ganze weile buch geführt und getestet welche perlen und wieviele wirklich gut fangen.
in einem blinkerheft stand mal drinnen, dass ohne perlen besser fängt. DIES kann ich NICHT bestätigen. meine tests habe ich über genau 25 brandungstage geführt. ein kumpel von mir war auch fast immer dabei und hat auch buch geführt.
und es kam heraus, dass die perlen doch die gewünschte lockwirkung zeigten.
auch die verschiedenen farben waren unterschiedlich fängig ! am schlechtesten schnitten übrigens grasgrüne perlen bei uns ab. mit rot und gelb liegst du schonmal garnicht schlecht. zusätzlich zu jeder perle hat sich eine mini-fluo-perle bewährt.
um genaueres für dich selber zu sehen, solltest du diesen test selber mal durchführen.
wünsche dir auf jedenfall viel spaß und petri heil


----------



## Nordlicht (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: perlen auf der mundschnur*

ich denke es gibt tage da fängt mit vielen perlen und an anderen tagen ohne perlen besser.
ich war gestern z.b. im sund (mit dem boot) und habe alle butt`s an montagen mit mittleren spin o glows gefangen....an den anderen montagen die ich nach und nach durchgewechselt habe lief absolut nichts....zufall  #c


----------



## Agalatze (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: perlen auf der mundschnur*

kein zufall !
aber wir reden doch hier vom brandungsangeln nordlich :m
vom boot aus sind die bobbers (spin o glows) perfekt.
die spielen richtig in der drift. das hast du in der brandung wohl weniger


----------



## nikmark (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: perlen auf der mundschnur*

@ Agalatze

Wie sahen denn deine Fänge aus ? Hattest du vermehrt Bisse von Plattfischen auf die "Perlenmontage" oder bissen auch andere Fische besser ?
...und wieviele Perlen in welcher Grösse und welcher Farbkombination verwendest du ?

Nikmark


----------



## Agalatze (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: perlen auf der mundschnur*

hallo nikmark,
es kommt immer drauf an an welchen strand du gehst und ob du gezielt platte oder dorsch fangen möchtest. man kann ja doch ganz gut gezielt drauf angeln.
wenn ich auf butt losgehe, dann verwende ich auch gerne mal zwei perlen plus ne mini fluo perle, aber in der regel nur eine kleine plus die miniperle. das sind die lil corky von eisele-die kleinsten. die farben immer rot oder orange oder gelb. an bestimmten tagen stehen die scheibenm auch auf nickelperlen. also silber glänzend oder perlmutt.
bei den dorschen nehme ich immer eine kleine perle und das dann in ähnlichen farben.
aber für die dunkelheit nehme ich auch sehr gerne fluo perlen die ich dann anblitze damit sie besser unter wasser leuchten. kann zum renner werden-muss aber nicht immer gut sein. sollte man am besten ausprobieren


----------



## nikmark (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: perlen auf der mundschnur*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> hallo nikmark,
> es kommt immer drauf an an welchen strand du gehst und ob du gezielt platte oder dorsch fangen möchtest.



@ Agalatze

Also bei Dorsch auch?
Ich hatte bisher Perlen ausschlieslich für die Plattfischmontagen benutzt.

Spielt die Perle bei Dorschen aus deiner Erfahrung eine ähnlich grosse Rolle wie bei den neugierigen Platten ?

Nikmark


----------



## Agalatze (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: perlen auf der mundschnur*

ja das ganze kann sehr entscheidend sein.
wie ich schon geschrieben habe, hatte ich tage an denen ich mit den leuchtenden
perlen wenn ich sie anblitze bisse ohne ende hatte. die sind also auch neugierig.
und laut meinem fangbuch (wo ich den test gemacht habe) sind die perlen eigentlich nie am stören.
allerdings gibt es natürlich auch da ausnahmen. wenn du kristallklares wasser hast ist es zum beispiel oft besser auf die perlen zu verzichten. und das ist in der regel wenn du kein wind hast.
aber es gibt ja leider nie eine formel oder uhr die man danach stellen kann. man erlebt oft verrückte sachen


----------



## Nordlicht (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: perlen auf der mundschnur*

@ Agalatze
sicher sind sie vom boot besser einzusetzen als in der brandung aber es gibt auch andere tage wo du mit den "miefquirlen fürs wasser" nichts fängst und mit montagen ohne perlen einen nach dem anderen ziehst.
du bist hier doch der "profi"    erklär mir mal warum das so ist...wetter, strömung oder area51  |kopfkrat  
ich persönlich angle lieber ( und ich glaube auch erfolgreicher) ohne perlen...in der brandung sowie vom boot.


----------



## degl (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: perlen auf der mundschnur*

@all,


ich konnte in diesem frühjahr die erfahrung machen:es geht auch ohne perlen sehr gut.

aber es wird immer abende in der brandung geben wo man probieren und suchen muß und aus diesem grund sind immer einige,von mir vorgefertigte, mundschnüre mit vers.perlen im gepäck--man kann ja nie wissen--#h 

gruß degl


----------



## Agalatze (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: perlen auf der mundschnur*

also ich kann lediglich von meinen erfahrungen berichten. und die sprechen in der ostsee klar für die perlen.
wieso und warum an manchen tagen das eine besser läuft als das andere kann ich euch nicht sagen. wird wohl wie bei uns menschen sein. an einem tag hat man hunger auf nudeln und am anderen tag eben nicht.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: perlen auf der mundschnur*

Die Erfahrung von @agalatze habe ich auch machen können.
Tagsüber waren zwei orange Perlen ein klein wenig erfolgreicher auf Platte und kurzzeitig, bevor es ganz dunkel wurde auch auf Dorsch. Danach waren die fluoreszierenden minimal fängiger auf Dorsch.
Bei ganz ruhiger See kann man nachts im Uferwasser kleine leuchtende Punkte beobachten. Wenn man den Mageninhalt von Brandungsdorschen untersucht, wundert man sich, mit was für winzige Tierchen die sich zufrieden geben.

Ich kaufe die winzigen Perlen in Handarbeitsgeschäften von Dänemark. Die Isländer benutzen diese in allen möglichen Farben für ihre Stickerei. Für das gleiche Geld, wie im Angelfachgeschäft bekomme ich dort eine Dose mit 500 Stück.


----------



## Agalatze (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: perlen auf der mundschnur*

@ rumpelrudi
du sollst die leuchtkäfer doch nicht immer ertränken tse tse tse !!!!
nein mal spaß beiseite. was sind denn das für tiere ?
die sind mir auch schon öfter aufgefallen und ich dachte ich hätte was am kopf oder so.
jaja ich weiss-habe ich auch so


----------



## Rumpelrudi (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: perlen auf der mundschnur*

Ich habe versucht, welche zu fangen, aber es klappte nicht.
Zu vermuten ist, dass sie im Dorschmagen aussehen wie, wie ganz kleine Aalmutterbrutfische. Bei noch näherer Betrachtung sind sie aber larvenähnlich. Wie Kaulquappen in Miniformat oder Babygrundeln. Wenn sie tot sind leuchten sie wohl nicht, oder sie reflektieren nur das Restlicht. Wie sehen eigentlich Muschellarven aus ?
Ich bin jedenfalls überzeugt, dass an manchen Tagen der Dorsch auf diese kleinen Viecher steht und nur zufällig den Wattwurm mit einsaugt.
An der Nordsee vor Helgoland gibt es auch besondere Tage, an denen die Dorsche voll auf Seeringelwurmlarven eingestellt sind. Da kannst Du denen den leckersten Spierlingshappen vorsetzen. Nichts geht.
Das ein Dorsch keinen Hunger hat, gibt es nicht. Man muß nur wissen und vor allem erfahren, was gerade angesagt ist.
Herzmuscheln leuchten übrigens auch im Dunkeln mit einem winzigen Punkt.


----------



## Agalatze (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: perlen auf der mundschnur*

da hast du recht, ein dorsch hat immer hunger.
mehrere bisse bekommt man einfach aus fressneid weil mehr fisch da sind.
das mit den leuchtenden larven würde auch den vorteil mancher flourisierender perlen
erklären. wenns bald wieder losgeht muss ich mir die auch mal genauer ansehen.


----------



## dorschiie (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: perlen auf der mundschnur*

ich glaube das jeder so seine vorlieben hat ,und meint sein system ist gut.es ist so wie immer ,du hast es oder du hast es nicht es kommt auf den wind an. auf die strömung , auf die farbe des wassers oder was weiß ich.man angelt mit dem was man hat oder man läßt es.


----------



## Agalatze (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: perlen auf der mundschnur*

@ dorschiie
magst ja recht haben,aber glaubst du an zufall wenn dein nachbar 12 fische fängt und du nur einen ? ich dachte auch mal dass es glück ist bis ich gelernt habe richtig zu angeln :m
kleines spaß am rande :m


----------



## Christian D (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: perlen auf der mundschnur*

Die Fluoro ProTack Bleie passen ja auch ein bisschen in diese Diskussion. Meiner Meinung nach leuchten die dinger bei voller Bestrahlung viel zu intensiv. Ein leichtes Schimmern ist aber betsimmt nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Agalatze (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: perlen auf der mundschnur*

@ christian
da kann ich dir nur recht geben. aber auf der anderen seite ist es ganz witzig das leuchtende blei durch die nacht fliegen zu sehen. sieht aus wie ne sternschnuppe :m


----------



## Rumpelrudi (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: perlen auf der mundschnur*

Leuchtspurgeschosse mögen schön aussehen, ob die ruhenden Leuchtbleie eine Lockwirkung haben bezweifel ich.
Kaum erkennbar leuchtende bewegliche Bleie locken bestimmt, denn das passt irgendwie in das Fressmuster der Küstenräuber.
Ausserdem sollten wir nachts beim Angeln so wenig Licht wie möglich erzeugen. Ein plötzliches Leuchten einer Taschenlampe und womöglich noch auf das Wasser, verjagt erst einmal jeden Dorsch vom Ufer. Kontinuierliches Licht dagegen nicht. Also, entweder an oder aus.
Das letzte Mal, als ich an der Küste stand, bissen die Fische zum Abend wie wild. Als es dunkelte, habe ich Knickies an die Ruten befestigt und auf einmal ging nichts mehr. Blöder Zufall ????


----------



## Christian D (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: perlen auf der mundschnur*

Wie Sternschnuppen? geil, dann kann ich mir ja jedesmal ne 40er Platte wünschen.....

Die Erfahrung mit dem Taschenlampeneinsatz kann ich nachvollziehen. Versuche auch, so wenig Licht wie möglich zu machen. Und wenn, dann nur in Deckung des Buddys.

Die Leuchtkraft der Bleie lässt allerdings sehr schnell nach. Sie leuchten ja nur Anfangs stark intensiv.....

Trotzdem. Ich fang meinen Fisch auch weiterhin mit diesen hässlichen grauen und unscheinbaren Bleien. Zudem sind sie ne günstige Alternative.


----------



## Rosi (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: perlen auf der mundschnur*

Vielleicht könnte ich mir kleine Schnipsel Leuchtfolie von einem Heringsvorfach zwischen Haken und Perle fädeln?


----------



## Rumpelrudi (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: perlen auf der mundschnur*

@ Rosi

Was spricht dagegen ?:m
Meine ersten Leuchtteile habe ich mir aus ausgemusterten Barbie - Zubehör gefertigt. Eine gute Sache war auch rot fluoreszierender, dünner Schlauch von einer Spielzeug - Perlenkette. So ein zwei Zentimeterstück konnte sehr gut auf ein Beifängervorfach gefädelt werden.
Beim Naturköderschleppen brachte der Schlauch noch ordentlich Stabilität in das Vorfach. Ein Verdrallen war nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## nikmark (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: perlen auf der mundschnur*

Mal #Ne ganz blöde Frage   
Wo genau befestigt Ihr die Perlen auf der Mundschnur ?

Nikmark


----------



## McKay (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: perlen auf der mundschnur*

Moin Nikmark,
die Perlen kommen auf die Mundschnur, genau oberhalb des Hakens und werden dort mit einem Schnurstopper fixiert.
gruß
Marcus


----------



## nikmark (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: perlen auf der mundschnur*



			
				McKay schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Nikmark,
> die Perlen kommen auf die Mundschnur, genau oberhalb des Hakens und werden dort mit einem Schnurstopper fixiert.
> gruß
> Marcus



Genau das ist das Problem. Wenn ich einen Watti mit der Ködernadel aufziehe, ist er doch ein mehrfaches länger als der Haken, ergo "versinkt" die Perle im Watti oder ich fixiere sie weiter oben, wo ich mich dann aber schwer tue, noch die Lockwirkung einzusehen.

Nikmark


----------



## McKay (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: perlen auf der mundschnur*

Um dieses Problem zu verhindern benutze ich Pailletten,die vor die Perle kommen.Dadurch wird verhindert,das die Perle sich in den Wurm drückt.
Ich benutze Silikonstopper,so kann ich die Perle auf der Mundschnur verschieben und mehrere Würmer anködern.Pailetten gibt es im Bastelladen oder bei 3,2,1 günstiger als im Angelladen.
Marcus


----------



## Rosi (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: perlen auf der mundschnur*

Meine Perlen werden nicht fixiert. So lang sind die Mundschnüre nun ja auch nicht. Der Fisch findet sein Leckerli schon. 
Nur die großen (Propeller) Perlen binde ich fast fest, ich fädle die Sehne 2 mal durch. Das läßt sich allerdings beliebig verschieben. Heute Morgen gabs damit lecker Flunder, vom Boot aus|bla:


----------



## Rumpelrudi (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: perlen auf der mundschnur*

Ich nehme auch Silikonstopper. Genauer : ein 3mm langes Stück vom Fahrradventil - Gummi. Damit können die Perlen auf fast jede beliebige Stelle geschoben werden.
Auch wenn jetzt ein Aufschrei erfolgt#c: "Mehr Wurm, mehr Duft, mehr Fisch" halte ich beim Brandungsangeln für ein Gerücht.
Beim Naturköderangeln vom treibenden Kutter mag das stimmen. Es kommt aber auch auf die Größe des Wattis an.
Erfolgreicher beim Brandungsangeln ist ein möglichst konstanter Einwurf auf die gleiche Stelle, um die Duftspur nicht zu zerstreuen.


----------



## Klaus S. (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: perlen auf der mundschnur*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Erfolgreicher beim Brandungsangeln ist ein möglichst konstanter Einwurf auf die gleiche Stelle, um die Duftspur nicht zu zerstreuen.


 
Hi Rumpelrudi,
das mußt du mir mal zeigen wie es schaffst die gleiche Stelle nochmals anzuwerfen. Ich schaff das auf jeden Fall nicht. Wenn es geht ist es natürlich SUPER. Hast du da irgendeinen Trick??? Auf 10-20 Metern kann ich es mir ja noch vorstellen aber auf 80-120 Metern nicht mehr.

Gruß
Klaus S.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: perlen auf der mundschnur*

Kein Trick.
Mußt versuchen weniger mit Kraft zu werfen. Konstante Würfe auf eine Fläche von ca. 5 mal 5 Meter kann man schaffen. Und mit viel Übung und immer gleichen Gewichten auch noch genauer.
Ich habe keine Hemmungen, einen etwas gestreuten Wurf (Windböe usw.) sofort zu wiederholen. Das bringt auf Dauer mehr Fisch als die Duftspur auf eine Riesenfläche zu verteilen.
Ich habe mir einen Wurfrhytmus angewöhnt. Wenn ich kürzer werfen will, wechsel ich zuerst auf ein geringergewichtiges Blei und versuche erst gar nicht, meinen Rhytmus zu ändern.


----------



## Rosi (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: perlen auf der mundschnur*

Eine Duftspur bei glatter See kann ich mir ja vorstellen. Aber wie geht das, wenn die Wellen höher werden, die Unterströmung stärker? Wir werfen mit 150g Blei, damit es eine Weile am Grund liegenbleibt. Wie lange bleibt dann eine Duftspur? 

Wenn kein Fisch da ist, läßt er sich auch nicht von weiter her anlocken. Ich denke, die Dorsche schwimmen immer so ihre Stellen an. Dann finden sie den Wurm und wenn man schnell genug hinter einander auswirft, oder mehrere Ruten im Wasser hat, fängt man mehr Fische. Dann kann trotz viertelstündigem Köderwechsel und zig Wattis auf einem Haken erst mal 2 Stunden Ruhe sein. 

Das ist meine Beobachtung von immer dem selben Strandabschnitt. Ab Sept. kann ich fast genau sagen, wann die Dorsche da hin kommen, sogar ob es große oder kleine sein werden. 

Ich habe immer nur einen Watti am Haken. Es ist nicht das Geld, sondern die Achtung vor dem Leben. Warum soll ich (meiner Meinung nach sinnlos ) Wattileben verschwenden? Klingt blöd, weil es nur ein Wurm ist#c 
Mit einem Wurm habe ich schon mehrere Dorsche gefangen.


----------



## degl (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: perlen auf der mundschnur*

genau,

auch ziehe nur einen wattwurm auf und fange.

muß immer mit erstaunen lesen in"fachzeitschriften",daß mehr wurm am haken mehr fisch bringt.
entweder liegen bei solchen "leuten"die würmer vor der tür rum,oder es ist ihnen egal,weil sie nichts dafür bezahlen müssen.
wettkampfangler sind ausdrücklich nicht gemeint,die wollen ja gewinnen und müssen dann eben alles dafür tun.
ansonnsten werde ich diese saison mal ohne perlen beginnen,jan der neben mir stand hat immer ohne gefangen,immer auch mehr als ich:c 

gruß degl


----------



## McKay (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: perlen auf der mundschnur*

Moin,
Ich ziehe selten mehr als zwei Würmer auf,kommt immer auf die Größe an.
Oft passiert es,das beim Wurf sich mal ein Wurm verabschiedet,dann hat man bei zwei Würmern noch ein bisschen Fleisch aufm Haken,und muss nicht gleich neu anködern.
Zu den Perlen kann ich sagen,das ich damit gut,sowie schlecht gefangen habe.Ist meiner Meinung nach auch ein bisschen Glaubenssache.
Ich habe irgentwo mal einen Test eines niederländischen Angelvereins gelesen,und die haben über Jahre einen Versuch gemacht,mit und ohne Perlen.
Das Ergebnis war eindeutig.Mit Perlen wurde ungefähr 1/3 mehr Plattfisch gefangen.Kann man vielleicht nicht auf die Ostsee übertragen,aber ich werde diese Saison auch mal öfter ohnen Perlen versuchen.
tight lines
Marcus


----------



## Rumpelrudi (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: perlen auf der mundschnur*

Hallo
@McKay
"Oft passiert es,das beim Wurf sich mal ein Wurm verabschiedet,dann hat man bei zwei Würmern noch ein bisschen Fleisch aufm Haken,und muss nicht gleich neu anködern."

Bei mir bleiben die Würmer beim Wurf heil, wenn ich die beköderten Haken vor dem Wurf kurz ins Meerwasser tauche. Die ziehen sich dann zusammen und halten zumindest den einen Wurf aus.
Zugegeben nehme ich ungern die hellen, glasigen Wattis für Weitwürfe. Dann bevorzuge ich die Schwarzen oder Dunkelbraunen.


----------



## sunny (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: perlen auf der mundschnur*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir bleiben die Würmer beim Wurf heil, wenn ich die beköderten Haken vor dem Wurf kurz ins Meerwasser tauche.



Das hört sich ja spannend an #6 . Werde ich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Rosi (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: perlen auf der mundschnur*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Zugegeben nehme ich ungern die hellen, glasigen Wattis für Weitwürfe. Dann bevorzuge ich die Schwarzen oder Dunkelbraunen.


 
Es wundert mich immer wieder, wie genau manch einer beobachtet#6 Wenn ich in meine Zeitung leuchte, bewegt sich ein träger Haufen dunkler Würmer. Knackig und frisch, dunkler und heller. Im Moment sind viele dunkel und lappig und voller Laich. Das manche Würmer für bestimmte Würfe besser geeignet sind, ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen.

Ich würde es eher auf die Haken schieben. An manchen Wurmhaken rutscht der Watti regelrecht runter. Auch die ganz besonders teuren, weil umwickelten Haken taugen nichts. Ich habe lange gesucht und benutze nur noch die Meereshaken von Eisele. Sie sind etwas kürzer als übliche Wurmhaken und besitzen 2 kleine Häkchen am Schenkel. Ein Watti richtig aufgezogen verrutscht selten.


----------



## dorschiie (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: perlen auf der mundschnur*

wenn ich meine mundschnüre binde nehme ich meist gamakatsu haken die haben auch wiederhaken am schenkel ausserdem werden sie so gebunden das mein schnurende nach oben zeigt (wie ein wiederhaken)


----------



## Rosi (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: perlen auf der mundschnur*

Das machst du genau richtig#6 Ein kleines Fitzelchen Schnur steht am Knoten über. Darauf kannst du den Watti vorsichtig zusätzlich fixieren. Das ist eine kleine Gratwanderung. Das überstehende Ende darf den Wurm nicht aufritzen, also nicht zu lang sein. Aber auch nicht zu kurz, sonst ist es unbrauchbar. Es darf nicht schräg abgeschnitten worden sein, sonst ist es zu spitz.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: perlen auf der mundschnur*

Genau wie Rosi sehe ich das auch.
Je dünner die Mundschnur, um so länger kann das überstehende Schnurende sein.
(furchtbar, wenn man sich so geschwollen ausdrücken muß, um kein TRÖÖÖT zu riskieren)
Als Nochraucher nehme ich die Zigarettenglut und entgrate die Schnittstelle damit.


----------

